# The Neighborhood Goose



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

When we lived in Michigan, our neighbor had a Canadian Goose land in his yard and take up residence. It hung around for a few weeks. Him and his wife used to go walking up our road and the goose would follow them. One day they came by and I grabbed the camera. This is a short video of us all walking with the goose. We walked for probably 30 minutes or more and he just followed along like he was supposed to be with us. If we stopped, he stopped. At one point, Kenny said something and pointed across the yard and the goose looked too. Not sure that's in the video. I cut the video short, cause just how long can you watch a goose walk?? LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGxlsNksfvA


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was great, Renee! It's interesting how some of these birds just decide to take up with humans. 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee,

Why have you never shown us this video before now? That is so cute!!!!

Now I am dying to go for a walk with a goose.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Renee, that was really sweet.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feather said:


> Now I am dying to go for a walk with a goose.


Well .. come on down to Lake Forest, Feather .. I'll take you walking with a whole bunch of geese!  

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for sharing such a cute clip Renee.  
Canada Geese are  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That was a really cute video!

Did the neighbors feed the goose? I assume the goose flew off in a couple of weeks? Did it ever come back?

Sure is a handsome looking goose! I like geese because they just seem so huggable...IF they don't attack or bite first!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THat is so cute!

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Renee,
> 
> Why have you never shown us this video before now? That is so cute!!!!
> 
> Now I am dying to go for a walk with a goose.



Actually, that video was taken so long ago, way before the digital cameras were out and it was shot with a regular camera, the ones that use the cassette tapes. Well, hubby just bought some sort of machine off of Ebay that actually takes your cassettes and copies them to a DVD. How cool is that?? Anyway, that was the first one he copied yesterday. 

We've got quite a few to copy. I've actually got one that I taped the day I got my very first pigeons. It's quite hilarious to see me trying to get them out of the box and ohhing and awwing, all alone in the loft, just me and a box of birds. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> That was a really cute video!
> 
> Did the neighbors feed the goose? I assume the goose flew off in a couple of weeks? Did it ever come back?
> 
> Sure is a handsome looking goose! I like geese because they just seem so huggable...IF they don't attack or bite first!


He only hung around for a few weeks and then one day he was gone. And yes, everybody fed him. He would visit a few of the houses on that end of the street.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Actually, that video was taken so long ago, way before the digital cameras were out and it was shot with a regular camera, the ones that use the cassette tapes. Well, hubby just bought some sort of machine off of Ebay that actually takes your cassettes and copies them to a DVD. How cool is that?? Anyway, that was the first one he copied yesterday.
> 
> *We've got quite a few to copy. I've actually got one that I taped the day I got my very first pigeons. It's quite hilarious to see me trying to get them out of the box and ohhing and awwing, all alone in the loft, just me and a box of birds.* LOL



Gee, Renee, guess what we would like to see next!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
I agree with Mr Squeaks (Shi) We want to see you releasing your first birds next.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> I agree with Mr Squeaks (Shi) We want to see you releasing your first birds next.
> Daryl


I let Everett read these posts so we'll see if he'll get the video's transfered for me.  You're limited to 10 minute videos on YouTube so I have to edit the movies. 
There's another one and it's really not that good of a video, but the I had trap trained the 6 birds we had (or at least I THOUGHT I did).....really didn't have a clue what I was doing. Anyway, I trained them to trap to a whistle, so the first time I let them out, of course they weren't hungry and I'm standing in the middle of 4 acres, with birds sitting on houses so far away that you can barely see them and I'm blowing and blowing this stupid whistle and the birds aren't paying me one bit of attention. 
I guess you had to be there......... but to watch it now is so hilarious........


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well...I'm back to watch the goose walk. This is exciting!!!! There is a preview to the upcoming film.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
You should put the movies on tapes or cd's and sell them to us. I'd pay to watch you blowing a whistle til you turned blue in the face, along with what ever else ended up on the tape. Heck, no more free shows. I'll supply the popcorn.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cute, cute, cute. Wish it could have gone on longer. I can't think of a better walking companion than a goose.  

Looking forward to more.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> You should put the movies on tapes or cd's and sell them to us. I'd pay to watch you blowing a whistle til you turned blue in the face, along with what ever else ended up on the tape. Heck, no more free shows. *I'll supply the popcorn.*Daryl



Mmmmmm! I LOVE popcorn - with Garlic salt and Parmesan Cheese!

You are ON, Daryl...

BTW, Renee, ain't hindsight grand? Or, at least quite entertaining!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> I'd pay to watch you blowing a whistle til you turned blue in the face, along with what ever else ended up on the tape.
> Daryl


Well, you don't actually see me blowing the whistle. LOL.....you can hear it in the back ground, while I'm panning around with the camera filming the birds over across the street sitting on Mr Perkles roof and everywhere else but where they are supposed to be. It's just kinda funny hearing this shrill whistle blow over and over and over and watch the birds looking around like they don't even hear it.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, you don't actually see me blowing the whistle. LOL.....you can hear it in the back ground, while I'm panning around with the camera filming the birds over across the street sitting on Mr Perkles roof and everywhere else but where they are supposed to be. It's just kinda funny hearing this shrill whistle blow over and over and over and watch the birds looking around like they don't even hear it.........


Mmm, sounds more like the PG version than an R...too bad...watching you blow that whistle, as Daryl says, would be worth watching, munching on popcorn between laughing fits!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well .. come on down to Lake Forest, Feather .. I'll take you walking with a whole bunch of geese!
> 
> Terry


I would really like that Terry!

Until then.....while I'm waiting for the Slape egg to hatch down the street, I can just duck in here to see a movie.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Renee how funny to see this. That Goose thinks he belongs with you. Maybe he lost his Flock and adopted you as part of his flock. Too Cute. 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I went on my Goose Walk this morning. I sure hope I am burning off some calories with all this walking.

Gotta Run,
Feather


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

Cute film....but it is odd behavior for a wild goose. Unfortunatly even though it is sweet...there are people that take advantage and hurt animals that have imprinted on people and seem strangly tame. Every bird and animal that I have nurtured and rehabilitated then released is with the worry that it left trusting people so for me I worry for this bird too. Hopefully this bird was checking out the neigborhood and returned to the feathered flock.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

juanita said:


> Cute film....but it is odd behavior for a wild goose. Unfortunatly even though it is sweet...there are people that take advantage and hurt animals that have imprinted on people and seem strangly tame. Every bird and animal that I have nurtured and rehabilitated then released is with the worry that it left trusting people so for me I worry for this bird too. Hopefully this bird was checking out the neigborhood and returned to the feathered flock.


Juanita, as I appreciate your concern, this goose was not "nurtured" or "rehabilitated". It landed in my neighbors yard of it's own free will one day out of the blue. It could fly.......sometimes if some of us were out walking, it would fly from the end of the street and sort of "meet up with us" and start walking. It only hung around for a couple of weeks and then one day it was gone and we never saw it again. If you notice in the film, I tried to reach out and touch it a couple of times. He would never let anyone close enough to touch him. He kept his distance, but seemed to like to be around us just the same, on his terms of course.  We'll never know what made him appear and hang out for a while.


----------

